# I'm looking for a specific piece of software



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I have 2 external hard drives. Lets call them A and B.

A is used for backup purposes, on a daily or semi-daily basis. Contracts, job pics, etc etc.

B is used as a secondary back, to my primary A backup. I usually back up everything from drive A to drive B once every other week, or so, depending on how much stuff is getting put on A. And then B goes into a firesafe in my basement.

Don't laugh. If you aren't backing up you back up, someday you will find out why I do.

I'm looking for some software to do a task for me. Free is nice, but I would pay something if it worked well. 

Lets say I have 10,000 job pictures on drive A. They have already been backed up to drive B. I add 250 more pictures, 100 from the Smith job, 150 from the Jones job. I want the software to scan drive A, and recognize that the new 250 pictures are the only new thing added to A that isn't on B, and copy just those files to B. Instead of copying/rewriting over all 10,000 pictures again. 

Does this make sense? Is there something out there that will do this?


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

This is not cheap, so I doubt it's what your looking for, but like you said, backups are nothing to joke about. I purchased the WD EX4 and use the raid 1 setup. Right now I just have to 2Tb drives. So when I back up, the data is mirrored on two drives. If one drive goes bad, then just pull it and put a new one in, and it will auto build and fill it back up with what was on there. The bad thing is 4tb = 2tb. The good thing is your data is pretty safe, specially using the NES drives. Also this is your own personal cloud. You can access the data on this from anywhere.

I don't know if there is any free stuff out there that will do what you want. But I would think programs like Acronis and other like it, should have some sort of auto back that will run once a day, and only back up the new stuff. I have acronis and will see if it does that.

Pat


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Here is a part of the back up schemes using Acronis.



> *Backup schemes*
> 
> Backup schemes along with the scheduler help you to set up your backup strategy. The schemes allow you to optimize backup storage space usage, improve data storage reliability, and automatically delete the obsolete backup versions.
> Backup scheme defines the following parameters:
> ...


I think the issue here is the back ups are created as one file. However you can browse through the file and locate stuff you are looking for.

Pat


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Tim if its just pics and docs you are wanting to backup I would make use of free cloud storage. Google and Microsoft both have a good bit of free storage. 

Here is a walk through how to do it with onedrive. 

http://www.tomshardware.com/faq/id-...ant-data-instantaneously-microsoft-cloud.html


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Tim,

You want to learn a little software language? xxcopy will do EXACTLY what you want, ANYthing you want if you know and can use the right switches. I've used it for exactly what you are trying to do - back up new picts while not copying or erasing already backed up ones. It's a PITA to get the syntax correct, but boy is it powerful and versitile and light. Yes free and a yahoo listserve to ask questions. 

Otherwise, my WD MYbook comes with software that can back up incrementally any changes, but you are looking for something you plug in, back up, and then put in a safe. 

Seriously, xxcopy is the software that will do what you want - if you have the time and grey matter to learn it. 

http://www.xxcopy.com/index.htm


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

straight_lines said:


> Tim if its just pics and docs you are wanting to backup I would make use of free cloud storage. Google and Microsoft both have a good bit of free storage.
> 
> Here is a walk through how to do it with onedrive.
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/faq/id-...ant-data-instantaneously-microsoft-cloud.html


Actually its about 750 gig of music too. :blink:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

750 gb of music is impressive. Is that all mp3's or lossless audio files?


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

MP3's. The flac files are way too big, and I can't hear any difference. My favorites are all 320k though. The rest are anywhere from 128+.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

750 gb?

Billie needs to catch up with Sally 



__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










:whistling2:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Mmmm Sally...


----------



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

My wife is a red head and her name is ......Sally


----------



## MHelpdesk (May 22, 2014)

Well, I can't help you on the music, but have you looked at Fileden (at that level of storage, you'd definitely have to pay)? For images, Flickr.com gives you three terabytes storage for free, and the Flickr uploader app works fine from an iPhone or Android phone. You can add description, title, notes, tags, whatever or just leave them blank and get a filename like 039487474.jpg.


----------

